

Controllers and Views in Go - joncalhoun
http://calhoun.io/creating-controllers-views-in-go/

======
joncalhoun
Full disclosure - I wrote this while learning Go, so there is a reasonable
chance it isn't perfect. I'm all ears for constructive criticism :D

~~~
rickhanlonii
Check out the MVC in
[https://github.com/elcct/defaultproject](https://github.com/elcct/defaultproject)

~~~
joncalhoun
Oh cool. I'll have to check this out. Thanks for the link :)

------
nvader
Congrats on front page of Hacker News. I found this article easy to follow and
generally well written. You'll probably want to fix the following typos when
you have a chance do as not to detract from your message.

> The first thing we are going to look at is what we need form our base
> controller

from

> This example is using httprouter, as this is my go to router in Go

go-to

> applicatoin

application

~~~
joncalhoun
Thanks! I wrote this a bit hastily and didn't get to proofread it. I'll update
it in the AM when back at my comp.

------
touristtam
Thanks, that's one of the most helpful post I have seen regarding Golang and
web development. :)

------
sagivo
i know go has it's own advantages (speed etc) but whoever saying the language
makes developers happy clearly came from c++/c and not from Ruby/Python. you
can write it in much more friendly language in less lines of code.

~~~
joncalhoun
I coded in Rails for the last 3 years or so and jumped to Go for a new project
since it seemed like a better fit.

From my perspective, some things are more verbose and others more annoying at
first, but overall I have come to love it. I couldn't really pinpoint a
specific reason why, but I simply enjoy it.

~~~
damian2000
For me being able to compile to an executable with zero dependencies is a big
win. And setting up the go dev environment is also trivial compared to my
experience with rails.

